# AMR caught with Audio/Video device in Union contract negotiations



## Medic Kevorkian (Nov 7, 2008)

Just as an FYI to those who don't know... 

Hartford Courant:
http://www.courant.com/news/local/hc-whdbugs1103.artnov03,0,7347058.story

Hartford WFSB Channel 3:
http://www.wfsb.com/news/17879855/detail.html#- (click on photo to view video)

Boston Herald:
http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view.bg?articleid=1129429

JEMS.com:
http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/news/medics_union_files_complaint_over_concealed_camera.html


----------



## medic258 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not good for AMR. Hopefully the NLRB will hammer the managment for that.


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 9, 2008)

AMR AMR AMR... they can never keep themselves out of the news


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 9, 2008)

i hope they get cruicified.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 9, 2008)

I've read this story on the internet multiple times, and I can't say that I'm surprised. American Medical Response, the nation's largest EMS provider, is taping private negotiations?  Surprise?!


----------

